# Calcium Deficiency?



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm starting to get my 120G tank under control but am noticing that some of the plants seem to have a deficiency - curled or twisted leaves. Not all plants are showing this but hygro corymbosa and a ludwigia variety are definitely demonstrating deformed leaves. I have read that hygro c prefers harder water so this would make sense that it would exhibit symptoms sooner than say rotala green, which is doing well btw.










I believe this is a calcium deficiency but don't know for sure as I haven't measured my kH or gH. I do dose a couple of teaspoons of GH booster at every water change to try to balance things out but honestly don't know if this will help and what dosage I should be adding.

I will continue investigating this and will post updates as I discover them but am open to hearing other's experiences with this.


----------



## John S (Jan 18, 2005)

i would be more worryed about all the algea thats in that tank then the curled or twisted leaves.


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

heheehe... Had a brown algae plague that's now coming under control.. new tank start up..


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I usually refer to these sites to try to diagnose deficiencies in my tank.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=page&id=8&chapter=0

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nutrient.htm


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Also, check out our own category of nutrient deficiency symptoms in the APC Aquarium Pictures.


----------



## rugie (Mar 16, 2007)

Will, sounds like ca deficiency, but it really is not a good practice to dose when no testing is done. an excess or deficiency in one mineral/nutrient can & does alter the performance/availability of others


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It is easy to make sure you have enough CO2 - use a drop checker. That will eliminate one of the most common deficiencies from the picture right away. Plants are largely made from carbon, so carbon is the most essential fertilizer. And, when you drive the plant growth with high light intensity there isn't adequate carbon available from the substrate, so you really need to maintain an adequate amount in the water column in the form of CO2.


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

Rugie - I hear what you're saying. I have been using the EI method which takes a lot of the requirements for testing out (but I do feel sort of in the dark with respect to KH and GH specifically). EI methodology should keep the other nutrients in the correct range.

Hoppy - I have a drop checker and 4dKH fluid from Bill - thanks to both of you guys for making this method more common and easy to implement!! The drop checker shows light green/light yellow so seems to be ok, if not just barely. Tom seemed to think that my tank still might be CO2 limited based on the size (120G), high lighting and my possibly inadequate CO2 injection (Eheim 2213 driving a dupla reactor). I have a larger Eheim 2250 on the way to drive a Mazzei venturi to see if I can improve things there. Hoping to be able to hook it up next weekend.


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

another pic of curled leaves..


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

I doubt that you have a Ca issue. these are two species of plants that arn't hard to grow, nor are they picky (thought I have had trouble getting good growth from hygro sp's my self at times) IME they are hungry plants. They tend to need a lot in the way of macros. Are you adding any nitrate, phosphate or potassium? 

In the past when I have had issues with these plants to the poin that they arn't growing and have tip stunting like shown in your pic, it was because they were being starved... I would check those along with good CONSISTANT leves of CO2 like hoppy suggested before you start looking at other things.


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

I am adding 1.5 tsp KNO3 and KH2PO4 every other day for macros. CO2 is being dosed but working on getting more CO2 delivery available...


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds like that should be more than enough on macro's.... the PO4 i am willing to bet you could easily dose 1/4 that amount and have enough, your really on the heavy end if your also adding 1.5 teaspoons of KH2PO4 every other day (if that wasnt a typo)

How about trace elements? are you adding a good trace mix also? that and CO2, you said


> working on getting more CO2 delivery available


 What are you using now? DIY? if so its going to be really hard to get a decent amount, and keep it stable in a tank this large.


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

MrSanders said:


> Sounds like that should be more than enough on macro's.... the PO4 i am willing to bet you could easily dose 1/4 that amount and have enough, your really on the heavy end if your also adding 1.5 teaspoons of KH2PO4 every other day (if that wasnt a typo)
> 
> How about trace elements? are you adding a good trace mix also? that and CO2, you said What are you using now? DIY? if so its going to be really hard to get a decent amount, and keep it stable in a tank this large.


Oops.. thanks for pointing that out.. Was a typo. 1.5tsp of KNO3 and .25 tsp KH2PO4. Thanks for catching that. I'm currently using pressurized CO2 into an dupla reactor. One issue with this is that I'm driving it with a small Eheim 2213 - not enough flow. My plan to address this is with a larger filter with a CO2 venturi. I'm hoping that I can use only the venturi as the CO2 only delivery but we'll have to see.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

What about Potassium.
Following Kekon tips on the relation of curly leaves and potassium, I’m almost to the point to be assured that addition of Potassium can cured some of the curly tips out there.

I liked to have a more scientific explanation on how this is possible.

Relation wit calcium uptake? or....

My plant with curly leaves is Ludwigia glandulosa, I think...

any ideas?


----------

